# House pigeon question



## heidic (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello everyone

Long time, no see.  

BB has been doing great, and will be one year old this month...hard to believe.

He still has his own room, free flies in the room about 8 hours a day. Still a bachelor. No outdoors...

I have question. A couple days ago, he started having watery poop. It looks like a few curled turds in liquid. Clear watery, not mucousy...but a little slimy.

He is completely normal otherwise. Playful, regular appetite, preens normally, bathes with reckless abandon, coos happily. 

Nothing new has been introduced to his room, or his house (overnight he sleeps in his cage)...no new visitors. 

The only difference in his schedule/lifestyle is that with warmer weather, I have left his window open overnight. I don't usually do that because he isn't fond of change, and he seems to dislike the sounds of the night...(I.e) crickets, owls, etc...)

Any ideas what it could possibly be?

He has vitamin d powder and probiotics in his daily water, as per usual...no change there....

Should I substitute with a bit of apple cider vinegar??..appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## heidic (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, forgot to mention...

It isn't consistently watery. It get thicker, firmer, more normal. Then, he will have a watery poop....but not all the time


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Once in a while my bird has that, too. Then the poop has always returned to normal. I don't know what it is. As long as it goes normal again, I'm relieved.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any imput to this problem? I seem to have a lot of changing poops in my loft and can't figure it out

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine get this when they drink allot of water, and esp after bathing where they drink from it. if they continue to drink allot then they could have an intestinal issue where they are trying to flush their digestive tract..but if it is not smelly or bright green I would say it is normal..the droppings are not always the same day to day.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Spirit wings
I don't think they drink that much. So I don't think it is that.

They are not smelly just not right. I recently found out that the green may be from not enough food - so I've been watching for the bullies to make sure everyone is eating. Things have improved

but then I get the odd poop thats water with 2 green pellets! One day from one hen. The next day from a cock and the hen is normal again.

Sometimes they are really tight and so dark green they are almost black

Then today one cock (I think..) left one behind dark green, with slightly frothy off white liquid. And I can almost guarantee that tomorrow they will be normal again :/

I am treating everyone for canker from today since one bird has symptoms (and was diagnosed by the vet today) but he has pretty normal droppings...


Can they really vary that much without sickness??

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Thanks for the reply Spirit wings
> I don't think they drink that much. So I don't think it is that.
> 
> They are not smelly just not right. I recently found out that the green may be from not enough food - so I've been watching for the bullies to make sure everyone is eating. Things have improved
> ...


for water to come out the back end, it has to go in the top end. so even if you don't see them drinking they could be gulping allot more or taking more trips to the waterer. what the reason is could be digestive issues usually..if not then they are just thirsty..mine drink more in the dry cold winter, and in the hot of the summer.

just to add a pellet food can make sloppy droppings too and make them drink more water because of salt..a salt source if your birds find sea sand or salt minerals if foraging can make them drink more..


----------

